# DIY Cut Mag 1C SSR-50 with Deep SMO with beam shots & lux readings



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2010)

A few reasons motivated me to do this, based on findings from this recent DIY-1D/SST-90:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273748

1. I really like the Mag Rebel SMO deep reflector & I always liekd C Mag better than D mag.

2. I felt that I could do better on the Mag C DIY Cut, as the C tube is smaller. 

3. I have a rare Green Mag 3C that's beat up pretty bad, thus I don't have to worry as much when cutting & filing.
It could become my go-to outdoor light that I could toss around, don't have to baby it. 

4. With SST-50 /Rebel SMO, I could make the furthest thrower Mag 1C possible, 
with ample spills without going to Aspheric mod which would turn it into a toy. 

*Part I, Prep. the host. *

First, I used a $12 Home Depot Pipe Cutter (Modified slightly to accept mag C diameter) to make the mark on where to cut & where to grind.

This is important as I wasn't able to make a prefect circle on the D mag in the link above, so i wasn't able to joint the 2 -piece seamlessly. I feel that I could do better with the Circle line as guide.






Just a Before photo to show how tall it is next to my mag 1Cs. 





I bore out the tube the same way as seen in the Mag 1D DIY in the link above. Also need to bore out the section 
between the tail cap & body, to allow 26650 to pass through. I used a Metal grinder bit, round metal file to do this 
& finished it with & brake hone which is more smooth but slower.





I was able to re-join the body without the need to hid the seem as I did in the Mag 1D cut-down. 
The seem is where the curling meeting the smooth, it isn't very obvious even you look at it close. 
Here is the finished cut down 1C: 





To manege the heat, I made a Hybrid heatsink, by adding a copper piece to the rear of a H22A Aluminum Mag C sink 
& use it up-side-down, i.e. Copper smooth surface will be the SSR-50 mounting surface. 

The, the original led mounting post will be ground down & face the switch. 
I clamped the two pieces together with Arctic-Silver, then it'll be further filed to match the 
diameter of copper piece to aluminum piece. 





There is where I run into *complication #1*, the heat sink turns out too small for older mag C, so I end up making a copper sleeve. 
This is how it looks when deep mounted into the Mag C tube. 
I Used Thermo Glue between sink & Sleeve & Thermo paste between Sleeve & mag C tube. 
Deep mount is required for using the Rebel SMO deep reflector. 





When I try to test putting the Rebel reflector, I run into *complication #2.* 
It won't go in, the neck is in the way! So, more grinding & this is what's needed to get it in deep. 





Now the reflector goes in all the way. The heat sink is sitting on the metal ring op top of the switch, 
there is absolutely no room for a driver, luckily, my plan was 26650 IMR direct drive. 






The *last complication*, for now, is that I realized I could not center the reflector, as seen from the Mag D mod., 
the rebel reflector slightly elevated from the led to get optimal focus. So I end up making a centering ring by 
carving it from TEFLON Rod, this took me quite a while, using small grinder & fine hobby knife:





Unfortunately, this is all the time I have this weekend,
so, I'll have to wait for later to actually hook everything up. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## aurum (May 16, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cut Mag 1C SSR-50 with Deep SMO*

hey ...

where did you buy the mag rebel reflector? 

thx


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cut Mag 1C SSR-50 with Deep SMO*



aurum said:


> hey ...
> where did you buy the mag rebel reflector?
> thx



I get them from whatever ways I can. I have 3 so far from 3 different sources. First one from a 2D Mag Rebel LED, also bought one on CPFMP. Called up Maglite Inc. to order some as I couldn't find it from any of the resellers, they decided to send me one for free. 

They should be available from Mag retailers soon, none of them carry parts for the rebel Mag Led yet.


----------



## Mettee (May 17, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cut Mag 1C SSR-50 with Deep SMO*

that centering ring is really smart!


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cut Mag 1C SSR-50 with Deep SMO*

Thanks, that little piece took me as long if not longer than making the heat sink, and still not totally done. It's slight wider than the reflector hole, I'll need to file the top half by 0.5mm but keep bottom OD as is, so that the reflector stops just before touching the solder blob when wired, that way, isolated from being melted or deformed by heat as the SST-board could run very hot.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cut Mag 1C SSR-50 with Deep SMO*

I finally was able to finish it up.


Here is with LED installed. 





Reflector centered





I used 0.5mm think Lexon glass as front lens due to the
reflector is soo deep that I need the extra 1.5mm room saved vs regular 2mm lens.





The last thing I did is the tail cap low resistance mod:





I also used super short 1.5" wires to connect LED to the switch, total only 3" of 20AWG Teflon wire was used to keep the resistance as low as possible. I got 4 Amp using the freshly charged IMR 26650. 

Wow, it's bright!





*
Took side by side beam shots against my two most throwy reflector based lights
** at super low exposure:** 1/1000, F2.6, ISO 400*
Top: WF500 with Dx 5 Cree drop in, 2x18500. 
Bottom: SSR-50 4 Amp Rebel mag deep SMO 






Top........: Mag 1C SSR-50 4 Amp Rebel mag deep SMO 
Bottom:.....Mag 1.5D SST-90 8 Amp Rebel mag deep SMO 
*super low exposure:** 1/1000, F2.6, ISO 400*


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cut Mag 1C SSR-50 with Deep SMO*

*Lux Reading of this light with fresh battery:*
1C Mag SSR-50, Rebel SMO IMR 26,650 DD (4 Amp):........................... 5 Meter Lux: 1450:...................1 Meter Lux 36,250

*Previous reading of the two control lights plus Mag 1185 from my other threads:*
1.5D Mag SST-90, Rebel SMO IMR 26,650 DD(4 Amp):......................... 5 Meter Lux: 1350:...................1 Meter Lux 33,750
1.5D Mag SST-90, Rebel SMO 4xAA Eneloops DD (8 Amp):................... 5 Meter Lux: 1800: ..................1 Meter Lux 45,000 
WF500 with DX 5 Cree drop in, 2x18500: ..........................................5 Meter Lux: 1130;....................1 Meter Lux 28250
1.5D *Mag 1185* mini hotwire 3x17670:.............................................5 Meter Lux: 950;.................... 1 Meter Lux 23750


----------



## aurum (May 20, 2010)

hey ...

where did you buy the dark green mag c-cell (I may have asked this question already)

thx

btw your centering ring is cool ^^


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 21, 2010)

aurum said:


> hey ...
> 
> where did you buy the dark green mag c-cell (I may have asked this question already)
> 
> ...




Thanks.

As for the Green Mag C, I picked up from CPFMP, It's an old old one, as Maglite hasn't made colored C mags for quire a few years.

I called them a few days ago asking for color C mag info., was told that one can have any color they want with minimum order 40,000 pieces :nana:


----------



## ptolemy (May 21, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for the Green Mag C, I picked up from CPFMP, It's an old old one, as Maglite hasn't made colored C mags for quire a few years.
> 
> I called them a few days ago asking for color C mag info., was told that one can have any color they want with minimum order 40,000 pieces :nana:


 sounds like a group buy waiting to happen :nana::nana::nana:


----------



## Al Combs (May 21, 2010)

Where did you get all those colored Mag-C's? Don't mind me, I'm just jealous. Very nice job of cutting down. The cut must have been at the end of the knurling because the knurling is shorter than it used to be. But you're right, you can't really tell.

Mag gave you a Rebel reflector for the price of the asking? Sweet. I'll have to give them a call...

Wow, $800,000 for a colored Mag-C. When I win Lotto I'll buy my own anodizing factory.:laughing:

On a more serious note, I am curious if you ever tried another type of IMR besides the orange guy from BatterySpace? That one despite its extra capacity only has a 2.5C max discharge rate. That's not much better than a Cobalt Li-Ion. I suppose if you made the Spinel cathode thinner, there would be more room in the "jelly roll" for the chargeable electrolyte. Here's a discharge test that cmacclel made of a BatterySpace IMR26650. A Molicel 26700 only has a capacity of 2,900 mAh but a max discharge of 40 amps. They don't specify continuous or momentary pulse. If you look at the two discharge graphs, the Molicel is a few tenths of a volt higher on the 10 amp discharge curve. It might give you the extra voltage you need. Perhaps an AW IMR26500 with its lower capacity is at least easily obtainable for a test, without spending $200 for a power tool battery pack.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 21, 2010)

I don't have knowledge of the other IMR 26700, but i did compare AW 26500 side by side, the AW starts out a bit higher AMP, but the amp droping like flies, within minutes, the IMR 26650 takes the lead, 2× capacity, 2x the staying power. 

At 4 Amp, the 1C heats up head to tail within a few minutes, so I am content to leave it at 4amp with 26650 for now. Can't tell the difference vs. AW IMR but runs 2x longer.


----------



## Al Combs (May 22, 2010)

I knew I had a LuxLuthor Shootout of safe Lithium chemistry. My bookmarks are a mess. Here you can see the Emoli's are very similar to the AW batteries performance wise. Of course he was testing 18650's. The 26mm size would probably have similar performance. Except of course for reduced capacity of the AW cell being only 50 mm long. Basically if you've already tried the one, the other would be similar.

Could you explain why a centering ring is necessary? You mentioned a Mag D mod, but you've had so many recently. I have an SST-50 I'd like to try with a Rebel reflector. Just wondering what I'm likely to run into.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 22, 2010)

sst don'nt need the ring. as heat sink post dost the centering. 

for ssr star, the ring helps if star isn't peferectly centered.


----------



## Al Combs (May 22, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> for ssr star, the ring helps if star isn't peferectly centered.


Thanks, I get it now. Once again, that's some very creative work with that cut down battery tube idea.:twothumbs


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Update:

I have previously observed SST-90 with doom fell off actually get brighter hot spot. Recently, 
BigC reported 3x lux gain on his de-doomed SST0-50 light.

SO I decided to de-doom this sucker && see how much throw I could get from the already 
impressive 36K lux @ 1meter with the doom (+ Rebel Deep SMO):

Doom is gone, I added a drop of Norland 61 to protect the Die.





The spot got smaller & brighter for sure, still have useful spill.





It's going up against Mag Aspherical for Throw challenge:
The Aspheric Mag is Ledean Mag ASpherical, use Cree XRE P4 Direct drive paired up with 
Surplus Shed 52mm Aspheric lens. It did well in LuxLuther's mag ASpheric Shoot out a while back:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202045
.
.






Check this out, at ultra low exposure ISO 100, 1/1000" & F2.6:
The Top is Ledean mag Aspheric & The bottom is De-doomed SST-50, Rebel Deep SMO, about 4 Amp. 





Up against the legendary Mag85: Mag 85 on Top & SST-50 on bottom. 
You can barely see the mag85 at this level of ultra low exposure, it got spanked!





Last Picture: The business end of the two compact Mag 1C throwers.
Both are in the >50K lux @ 1meter league, with he Reflector based Mag 1C slightly out-throw the 
Aspheric mag plus ample spill making it a useful illumination tool vs. the Mag Aspheric/zero spill being just a toy.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 8, 2010)

De-Doomed? De-domed!  hehe

Have you looked at the SBT vs the SST? The SBT is dome less and says in the documentation it's better for optical coupling due to smaller aparrent image. Might work well for reflectors and asperhicals over the SST? I wonder if anyone has tested one yet?

Hmmmmm. Maybe I'll give that a shot when I do my 50 or 90 with projector lens assembly and Pentium 4 heatsink... hehe


----------



## bigchelis (Oct 8, 2010)

IsaacHayes said:


> De-Doomed? De-domed!  hehe
> 
> Have you looked at the SBT vs the SST? The SBT is dome less and says in the documentation it's better for optical coupling due to smaller aparrent image. Might work well for reflectors and asperhicals over the SST? I wonder if anyone has tested one yet?
> 
> Hmmmmm. Maybe I'll give that a shot when I do my 50 or 90 with projector lens assembly and Pentium 4 heatsink... hehe


 

I have seen the CBT-90 or domeless SST-90.

Where is the link for the SBT-50 aka. Stock factory built SST-50?

I want


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 8, 2010)

I haven't seen one, don't think it exist. 

What happened to your CBT-90? Did you measure the lux with rebel SMO?


----------



## bigchelis (Oct 8, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> I haven't seen one, don't think it exist.
> 
> What happened to your CBT-90? Did you measure the lux with rebel SMO?



It was on loan and did 2350ish OTF


97-98k lux w/rebel reflector


----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm, well it does seem they only offer the SBT in the 90 size. I can't recall what data sheet I was looking at but I guess they don't make them in 5mm2 size.

I guess then my next question is does the SBT-90 make a tigher beam with either reflector or aspheric lens over the SST-90?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 13, 2010)

IsaacHayes said:


> Hmm, well it does seem they only offer the SBT in the 90 size. I can't recall what data sheet I was looking at but I guess they don't make them in 5mm2 size.
> 
> I guess then my next question is does the SBT-90 make a tigher beam with either reflector or aspheric lens over the SST-90?




Vs regular SST-90, A dome less SST0-90 or CBT-90 will definately but only benefit with Reflectors. It'll be much less throw if put infront of Aspheric.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool, that was what I had originally thought. Though smaller apparent die size you'd think it would help, but same with Cree XR-E vs luxeon, the focusing of the dome helps with aspherical lenses but hurts with reflectors as far as focus.

Anyone using the SBT-90 in a Mag or Mag-LED reflector I wonder?


----------



## bigchelis (Oct 14, 2010)

IsaacHayes said:


> Cool, that was what I had originally thought. Though smaller apparent die size you'd think it would help, but same with Cree XR-E vs luxeon, the focusing of the dome helps with aspherical lenses but hurts with reflectors as far as focus.
> 
> Anyone using the SBT-90 in a Mag or Mag-LED reflector I wonder?


 
I think you mean CBT-90?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/288524


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 14, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I think you mean CBT-90?
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/288524




Nearly 100K but only driven to about 10A, I bet hard driven 15 Amp or so, it'll be up to 150K lux range. 

Was thinking about trying one out & drive the hack out of it, like 15-18Amp or so, I think the max Amp spec is 13.5A due to the copper star. 

Unfortunately, the MagDaddy has ruined my desire for 150K lux led lights,
Once in the half million [email protected] 1 meter club, nothing less is able to excite me anymore, must match toward the 1 million cp mark


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 14, 2010)

Remember this thread? I'll bet you could get at least 500K if not 1M lux with a CST-90. Would love to see your version of this.:naughty:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Al Combs said:


> Remember this thread? I'll bet you could get at least 500K if not 1M lux with a CST-90. Would love to see your version of this.:naughty:



That thing is too big :laughing:. Frenel lens is also 30-40% less efficient than Aspheric of same diameter. I am working on a Franken Mag Cannon with 4.5" AR coated BFL lens & SST-50 over driven driven to 9Amp, its surface brightness is equal to SST-90 driven to 16Amp or XRE R2 at 1.8 AMP. With the huge lens, I should be able to get to the 300-400K lux mark. 

After that, I will make a Collar & see if I could get it over the 1/2 million mark, it's already getting a bit too big. 

You don't want to use CBT for Aspheric, the dome helps to send more lights to the front. The CBT will only benefit reflector set-up.


----------

